# North Weald Essex meet - RWYB - Sunday July 5th



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok,
So here's a slightly different idea for a meeting. Some of you will know North Weald Airfield in Essex from back in the day when we did events there.

Well, 4 times a year, they run Drag racing on the strip. It's not the best surface and the queues can get crazy BUT, it's always a good days spectating and there's plenty of room for an impromptu meet.

So, who fancies it?

It's on the London Essex Borders, so ideal for Southern owner sin general but a decent day out for those wanting to "drive down"

If you want to run up the stirp you'll need to arrive earlier for scrutineering, otherwise we could make it a nice relaxed "come and go as you" all day meeting.

More info here - https://www.facebook.com/northwealdmotorsport

Who's up for it? Discussion thread here - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/358074-north-weald-essex-rwyb-sunday-july-5th-2015-a.html


----------

